# Leg compression sleeves



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

I've been jogging for 3 weeks now and my level of fitness and recovery is improving quickly which I'm very happy about. 

My only concern is shin splints. I'm a very stocky 5'9/10" at ~ 15 stone. Carrying some timber but not overly fat and I'm well built, v shaped torso and so on.

My aim is fitness first, then to slim down a bit (a stone or so).

The running is going very well and I'm making clear improvements with every session but I'm noticing that my shins are beginning to ache. I'm not experiencing any pain as of yet and having done a bit of research into shin splints, I won't be pushing through any pain.

Is there anything I can do to prevent this? I'm going to change my footwear to provide more cushioning and I was considering getting some leg compression sleeves. 

Do these sleeves offer any protection against shin splints?

Any advice or experience is welcomed.

Thanks.

:thumb:


----------



## READER84 (Feb 19, 2013)

I dont imagine they would, i started running last year and suffered with shin splints, but now im usually ok


----------



## READER84 (Feb 19, 2013)

And i sound the same build and weight as you


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

I use skins and they won't do anything for your shin splints. Mine just went away and I don't think it took that long. The compression sleeves are for recovery and to reduce muscle fatigue when exercising. If you haven't already get to you local running shop and get your gait measured. This will make a difference as you up your distance and get the right running shoe for you. I usually buy a new pair of shoes every 4-500 miles and it certainly makes a difference.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

http://running.about.com/od/faqsforbeginners/f/landingfoot.htm

I havent, touch wood, suffered but I thought it was related to being a heel striker, which I used to be. The article seems to go along with this.

Not sure that sleeves will do anything on this front.


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

Sounds like they're not for me then. Not for my intended purpose anyway. 

Is there anything I can do or do I just need to carry on running?


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

Reading that article, I think I might be a toe striker which ties in with the aching shins. I'll see how I go tomorrow.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Other thing to look at is, you say you're improving quickly. Make sure you're not upping your mileage too quickly and give your body time to adjust.

A rough rule of thumb is only increase your mileage by 10% each week


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Someone else can comment on this but I changed my running technique from heel striker to midfoot/toestriker. Mainly as I run faster than I used to.

I looked into Chi running, which is moving you forward on the foot and where it strikes the ground. Anyway, its interesting, and as it uses the calf as a giant spring it cushions as you land.






Each time you heel strike you effectively give your run a slight brake, so the idea is to lean forward slightly and that way you almost stumble. Not quite as simplified as that.


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

The only way to deal with shin splints is rest, however, there are quite a few conditions that present similar symptoms. (Stress fracture, compartment syndrome etc) The most important thing is to listen to your body. A warm bath and massaging up and down the shins very firmly can help.
I'd seriously suggest proper gait analysis and getting the correct shoes; it's far easier to prevent serious problems than to recover. 
I know this because I've been there and ended up with years of treatment, please don't make the same mistakes!


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

I'd add that proper stretching and warm up/down will help prevent injury too.


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

Ok, how do I go about getting a gait analysis?


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

A good quality running shop with a treadmill that has a video camera set up or even better a sports podiatrist who offers the service.
Ask runners in your local area if you can.


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for the advice so far chaps. I'll look into this further.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Im 5'9" and 17.5stone and used to struggle unbelievably with Shin splints from rugby / squash / running / etc. I changed my trainers to ones specifically designed for people who weight over 200lb and I never had a problem since.


----------

